# short cycles on Clomid



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone can help me.  I have just fished my 3 rd cycle of Clomid and it's failed each time.  It looks like I have been ovulating (I got smiley faces on opk kits) yet I gave been getting af very soon after the positive opk. Last cycle was 22 days and I got AF 7 dpo and this last cycle was 20 days with AF 5 dpo.

I'm back at hospital later this week but an so confused and disheartened x


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Sorry that it's another BFN for you.  

I can't really say much about my own cycles (though my first Clomid cycle was a lot shorter than most natural ones), but I just wanted to ask if you've had your progesterone measured at all during the cycles? At least I'm under the impression that luteal phase defect (too short a period between ovulation and AF) is associated with low levels of progesterone. If so, your consultant should be able to prescibe some easily.


----------

